# Reading > Who Said That? >  Frank Herbert and his masterful quotations

## erasmus

Arrakis teaches the attitude of the knife--chopping off what's incomplete and saying: 'Now, it's compete because it's ended here.'

I would like to hear some people's thoughts on this quote. Put it into any context you would like, and don't let the fictional setting throw you. I want to see what it might mean to say something similar about a culture that exists by similar principles - Especially your own.  :Smile: 

I will be posting more Frank Herbert quotes as things proceed.

----------


## Pryderi Agni

"If the storm isn't moving, you're in its path." -Fremen saying

You're not the only Frank Herbert fan here, lol. Keep it up!

----------


## erasmus

Think you of the fact that a deaf person cannot hear. Then, what deafness may we not all possess? What senses do we lack that we cannot see and cannot hear another world all around us? - Frank Herbert

Glad to see that i have company here =)

Frank Herbert was a genius and the entire Dune universe is beyond anything I could ever hope to achieve in my writing.

----------


## hopefades

I am not familiar with his works - but I think I want to be. He sounds very profound!

----------


## Jennytorns

this is some great stuff!

----------


## Pryderi Agni

@Jenny and Hope: Check out his Wikiquote page, for starters. It'll whet your appetite for the real thing.

----------

